# Java Moss and Duckweed for sale



## hXcChic22

Hey, all! 

I was looking at our two "planted" tanks tonight and decided I would start selling our extra plants. I have to clean duckweed out of our 40 gallon every couple weeks or it completely takes over, and the java moss is starting to take over our 10 gallon too. Neither of these tanks have any fancy lighting or CO2... they are very easy, low light plants and fish really enjoy them. 

I've attached pictures so you can see what I mean. 

I'm offering good-sized clumps (about the size of your palm) for $5 each, plus shipping. 

Can someone who has done this before give some shipping advice? Can I double baggie the clumps with a wet paper towel and put it into a padded envelope so I don't have to pay $5 to ship such a small thing? 


















(after I took out a HUGE clump)


----------



## emc7

A lot of people will buy duckweed to feed goldfish. but if you sell any other plant, it is worth more if certified duckweed-free.


----------



## BV77

My africans chow down on duckweed.


----------



## hXcChic22

It kinda drives me crazy but the fish do love lurking in it. No one eats it in the tank that it's overrun with, that I know of. 
In the other tank, there was some duckweed originally but it's disappeared. Only things in there are pond snails, white clouds, and cherry shrimp.


----------



## hXcChic22

We also have some Watersprite if anyone is interested 
There's a ton of it in our mudskipper tank!


----------



## TheOldSalt

The envelopes which are padded with the bubble-wrap inside are fine. Yes, bag them with juuuussst enough water to keep them wet and wrap that in paper towels, and stuff into the bubblewrapped envelope. It will ship fine.

I might want some myself. I had to shut down most of my operation recently and lost a lot of stuff, and I'll need some javamoss as I rebuild. Not right now, though.


----------



## Dreamer

I know this is not necessarily on topic but what is the fish in the left corner of that tank?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hXcChic22

It's a banded Kuhli Loach


----------



## daniel89

Id buy some if you didnt have that damn duckweed. I battled that for so long in my tanks I was dumping nets n nets full of it out into a gold fish tank.


----------



## hXcChic22

The duckweed and java moss are in different tanks.


----------



## Dreamer

Woah It looks crazy! I just bought one mines SUPER tiny though. I can't believe I couldn't put two and two together lol thanks!
EDIT** not sure if banded is another kind with stripes or if I have a banded my new one has stripes is what I meant! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## will3

how much would the shipping be to jackson ky?


----------



## hXcChic22

will3 said:


> how much would the shipping be to jackson ky?


$5


----------



## BDChzHd

PM sent regarding java moss and water sprite . . . 

This is the best deal I've seen in awhile!


_Brain Dead . . ._


----------



## emc7

Java moss went so well at our last auction people were buying endler's for the moss in the bag, lol. Keep on selling it, more profitable than fish.


----------



## lohachata

i need enough to fill a 40 breeder from top to bottom....can i get a discount ?....lol.


----------



## hXcChic22

John, you know you've always got a friend over here  I don't think I have enough to fill a 40 breeder, but if I send you a couple big bunches, it shouldn't take long! 

I'll send you 5 clumps worth +shipping for 20 total, if that sounds good!


----------



## lohachata

cool....send me your paypal..


----------



## lohachata

hey tori......i got the box...the moss is beautiful....many thanks lady...


----------



## hXcChic22

Awesome, John! Glad it got there safely!


----------



## BDChzHd

Wow ~ talk about lightening fast shipping and superb service! 

I received my java moss as well and it is beautiful . . . It is going to look great as the moss wall in my new setup, and the extra you sent means I won't have to wait as long for it to fill in.

Thank you so much, hXcChic22, I do appreciate everything!

Take care,


_Brain Dead . . ._


----------



## hXcChic22

Thanks, BDChzHd! You should post pictures of your tank in here when you get a chance


----------



## hXcChic22

Just refresher for those who may not have seen this 

We recently got a new canister filter for our 40 breeder so hopefully our watersprite will finally be able to recover. We're thinking when we move that we're going to remove everything live (that we WANT to keep alive) from the tank and dose it with some sort of plant killer to get rid of the duckweed. 
But the java moss in our 10 gallon is still in explosion mode! Still $5 per clump with $5 flat shipping!


----------



## italionstallion

I will tank some java in a few weeks if you still have it. I'm Still working on getting the new tank set up.


----------



## hXcChic22

I have plenty of java moss still!


----------



## lohachata

vicky ; i am gonna paypal you my last $25 for some java moss...


----------



## hXcChic22

Haha, ok, thanks John! I'll get it out to you ASAP, tomorrow if possible!


----------



## hXcChic22

John, I'm so sorry, I haven't gotten your java moss out yet. We moved into our new house this past weekend and I just couldn't find the time to get to the post office. I really am hoping I can get it out tomorrow, though!


----------



## italionstallion

Has anyonw tried java with convicts? I wany some, I'm just not sure if it will survive in the tank.


----------



## lohachata

most likely the convicts will tear it up... they really aren't very plant friendly...


----------



## italionstallion

the only plants I have been able to get them to agree upon are the "ruffle" plants, I think that's just because they are to big to mess with. I have not used my paypal in forever. Once I get it reconnected I will send you a pm.

Thanks


----------



## hXcChic22

Haven't been on here much lately, but wanted to bump this thread so that folks know I still have a TON of java moss I'm looking to sell! 
$5 per portion, $5 shipping regardless of how many clumps you get.


----------



## lohachata

ok...i'm in for a big pile of java moss..how about 35 bucks worth...let me know vic...


----------



## hXcChic22

You can have it for $30, John! I'll get it out ASAP! You still have my Paypal?


----------



## lohachata

ok..money sent..thanks vic..


----------



## hXcChic22

Java Moss was put into the mail Thursday, John. Hopefully it gets there safely soon! 

I compressed it a lot to stuff into the box but it filled an entire huge mixing bowl when I pulled it from the tank!


----------



## lohachata

thanks vic ; i will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## lohachata

hey vic ; the moss came in today..it looks great....let me know when you have more to get rid of...


----------



## hXcChic22

The time has come; my tank has replenished on Java Moss, and I also have a ton of small Watersprite cuttings that are up for sale! 

Java Moss are still $5 per portion, and Watersprite are $3 each. 

$5 shipping regardless of amounts!


----------



## lohachata

Hi Tori ; send me googobs of java moss please.....lol
sent the money already....
tell hubby i said hello..


----------



## big b

man i am surprized that this has been going on for several months or a year i dont know.and also that it took 4 months for the java moss to replinish it self and the other plants.btw i didn't know water sprite was also a brackish plant,cool.


----------

